# Dropzone springs on b14??



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

OKay I got a 98 200sx SE..... wanting to lower it. I found some dropzone springs with 2" drop. How good of springs are they? They of good quality? If not.... what you guys suggest?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i know someone that just got dropzones and had to return them cuz they didn't fit on his b14 se-r, if you car getting springs, go eibach prokit, its only a 1.5" drop but thats the max you want to go an a 200sx... you should also get either kyb agx's or koni adjustables... you dont just want to do springs, you want to also add shocks and struts.. yo ushould also look into getting motivational rear strut mounts to give the rear travel.. the should help.. go to the suspension part of kojima's garage on www.sentra.net it will help you alot


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Dropzone are rice springs.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have eibach and i love them, they are a good name and its backed up with their quality..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u should also look into their coilovers(dropzone)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200silvia just got dropzones for his b14 se-r and they didn't fit up, i dont know if they just sent him the wrong ones, but i would just go teins or ground controls if you are getting coilovers


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

It depends which dropzones he is talking about. I think he means the regular sleeve coilovers. The coilovers i was telling you about are a full coilover setup that comes with struts, springs and mounts.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, the dropzones wont fit the se-r's, theyre designed for the ga16's


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

since when has koni made adjustable shocks for our cars?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I always hear bad things about Dropzones, personally I would recommend the Eiback Pro-kits or H&R.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i have the coilovers but havent had a chance to install them....I heard from others that the coilovers are pretty good if you have good shocks/struts and bumperstops
Ill let you know...


----------

